# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  pomozimo spermijima u stavu svijeće

## Lucija Ellen

Sto mislite, jel to istina ili mit? 

 :Razz:  Navodno pomaze ako nakon odnosa zauzmete stav svijece - ma sjećate iz osnovne škole sa sata tjelesnoga - kazu da to pomaze spermicima da ne iscure i da lakse dodju do cilja! 

Sta kazete?  :?

----------


## Arijana

To je meni gin. preporučio nakon prva dva neuspješna pokušaja. Treći put mi je MM pridržavao noge u zraku i treso me kao da ih pokušava "usadit" što bolje  :Laughing:  , dok smo se obo dvoje smijali ko luđaci. Na kraju je to rezultiralo trudnoćom, sad jeli to zbog položaja, zbog opuštenosti jer smo se non stop smijali (provaj ostat ozbiljne u tom položaju) ili zbog nečeg trečeg, nemam pojma.
Dobro si me podsjetila, ova oba puta se nisam toga sjetila, pa evo treći čemo provati tako, pa ću ti javit funkcionira li. :D

----------


## happy mummy

ja nisam pokusavala bas stav svijece, ali sam obavezno ostajala lezat na ledjima, s tim da bi ispod straznjice ugurala dva jastuka, tako da je to bilo nesto  na pola puta izmedju svijece i ravnog. to nam nije pomoglo nekih 8 mjeseci, a onaj put kad sam ostala trudna, nismo radili nista, jer  sam ja bila preumorna,tako da sam se okrenila na bok i zaspala u roku hitno

----------


## Maslačak

Ja imam i jedno i drugo iskustvo....
Prvi put sam 9 mjeseci pokušavala ostati trudna, i ništa. Onda na jednom sajtu pročitam da se poslije odnosa stavi jastuk ispod guze i tako stoji 20 min.  I - ostala trudna!

I tako sam mislila, i druga trudnoća će doći, samo da ja podignem karlicu i to je to. Ali - evo prođe skoro godina, pa još ništa (odnosno, sad sam u fazi nadanja i mislim da sam trudna, a jesam li, znaću za koji dan)

----------


## ankika

mi smo tako tetu gravitaciju smo pozvali da nam pomogne...jastuk pod guzu i noge na zid oko 15-20 min ... a nakon toga spavanac do jutra :D  :D  :D  

i uspjelo je  8)

----------


## tweety

meni je prijateljica pricala da se sa oboje klinaca prakticirala svijecu.
ja sam pitala njenog muza sto je on radio dok je ona bila u obrnutom stavu mirno, a on kaze da joj je pridrzavao i tresao noge , da pomogne svojoj djeci vjetrom u ledja.
eto tako su se i oni zabavljali i odvaljivali od smjeha, a to cine i sad kad oko njih trce i vriste dva vrazícka

----------


## MARCY

Sad ćete se možda smijati, ali ja sam na jednoj internet stranici (više ne znam koja je bila, pročitala sam ih hiljadu) pročitala da žena treba, da se seljački izrazim, 'svršiti' :wink: nakon muža, tj da tada njezine kontrakcije pomažu spermićima da odu što dalje.


Ja sam to probala i ostala trudna sa Sarom. Probajte, možda nekome pomogne :D

----------


## Maslačak

> Sad ćete se možda smijati, ali ja sam na jednoj internet stranici (više ne znam koja je bila, pročitala sam ih hiljadu) pročitala da žena treba, da se seljački izrazim, 'svršiti' :wink: nakon muža, tj da tada njezine kontrakcije pomažu spermićima da odu što dalje.
> 
> 
> Ja sam to probala i ostala trudna sa Sarom. Probajte, možda nekome pomogne :D


To sam i ja pročitala, u nekoj prastaroj knjizi za žene. Logično je to sa kontrakcijama.

Ma, ja pokušam SVE za šta čujem.
Prvi put - izbacila kavu (kofein umanjuje šanse čak i do 30%!), držala jastuk ispod guze, imala odnos svaki drugi dan... i ostala trudna.


Inače, na sajtu www.babyzone.com možeš kreirati svoj kalendar, pa ti oni kažu kad si plodna, kad si najplodnija....
Mislim, ništa što svaka od nas već ne zna, ali....

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Maslačak; otkud ta informacija o kavi?!! :shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
Pa ja je pijem na litre.  :shock: 
A negdje sam pročitala da kava ubrzava spermiće pa sam mislila da ne može nama štetiti. Više o tome  pri dnu topika o koenzimu Q10: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=1878

Katastrofa.   :Sad:  

Pa kava mi je jedini porok u životu.

----------


## Maslačak

O kofeinu piše na www.babyzone.com i www.babycentre.com
na temama u grupi Preconception.
Piše da je za muškarce dobar, alii ne i za žene i da one koje žele ostati trudne moraju smanjiti unos kofeina (kava, coca-cola...)

----------


## Maslačak

Ja prešla na čaj....Mjesec dana prije prve trudnoće nisam popila ni 1 šoljicu kave!

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Svaki savjet je dobrodošao i svaki je postotak jako jako važan. :D 
Dakle i ja od danas više ne pijem kavu.   :Sad:  
A valjda se ne smiju onda piti niti crni čajevi jer i oni imaju kofein, točnije - tein. 

Ništa, bacam se na čaj od šipka, taj je najbolji!
 :Razz:

----------


## Maslačak

Pogledaj sajt www.babyzone.com

Sad sam išla ponovo, da provjerim. Veliki unos kofeina može smanjiti šanse za (ogromnih)27%. 
Ali, i sa čajem treba vrlo umjereno.
To ti je u tekstu Perfect trying-to-get-pregnant diet.

----------


## Sonja29

Što je kava naspram djeteta koje toliko želimo? Nikakav problem odreći je se. Ja sam je pila puno i obvezno svako jutro i bez nekog posebnog razloga ostavila sam je. Evo već dvije godine ne pijem kavu i ne nedostaje mi  :Razz:  A za bebaća bi se odrekla mnogo ćega....

----------


## jase

Drage moje, 
Sve pamtim i primjenjujem. Sa prvim djetetom trebalo mi je 2 mjeseca a sada već 14 mjeseci ništa. Ma popraviću MM spermiogram, a i pomoći pa makar dubila na glavi. Želim Vam svima veliki okrugli trbuh. Jase

----------


## dee-dee

e sto se tice "svijeca-polozaj"  mi ga stalno upraznjavamo ali jos uvijek nista. prava je koma kako je sve to smijesno, mislim na tu pozu poslije odnosa, ja umirem od smijeha   :Laughing:  ali sve za malo celjade :wink:

----------


## ninochka

do mog miša je došlo sasvim slučajno i neplanirano, a mislim da je u pitanju bio pomirbeni sex nakon žestoke višednevne svađe. probajte   :Laughing:

----------


## la11

ja sam čula da pomaže i kupanje u vodi s morskom soli,puna kada vode,par šaka soli i tako svaki dan,neznam nisam još probala

----------


## odra

Na žalost, imam samo tuš-kadu  :Wink:   Al rado bih to upražnjavala!

Za muškarce baš i nije dobro da se namaču u kadi, bolje bez previše topline!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## npjaksic

Super savjeti!!!Sutra uskačem u kadu(voda+sol),namačem se,MM uskače kad se voda malo ohladi,ACTION,ispuštam vodu,pa dižem noge na bojler.Drage cure ako ovo upali patentiram izum.PUSA!  :Grin:   :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## Kristina1

> Super savjeti!!!Sutra uskačem u kadu(voda+sol),namačem se,MM uskače kad se voda malo ohladi,ACTION,ispuštam vodu,pa dižem noge na bojler.Drage cure ako ovo upali patentiram izum.PUSA!



...ali (kako kažu u vojsci)  "pazeći na osobnu sigurnost"!

----------


## TIGY

*HE- HE !!!*  :Grin:   :Love:   :Grin:

----------


## beba2

Mislim da sam negdje na webu pročitala da je u prvom ejakulatu izbačeno dovoljno spermija da se oplodi jajna st., ali nije zgorega pričekati 10 minuta s malo podignutim nogama.  :Wink:

----------


## Jelka



----------


## odra

> Super savjeti!!!Sutra uskačem u kadu(voda+sol),namačem se,MM uskače kad se voda malo ohladi,ACTION,ispuštam vodu,pa dižem noge na bojler.Drage cure ako ovo upali patentiram izum.PUSA!


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Javi ak uspije, onda ću i ja... pa makar kod mojih ili kod njegovih.  :Wink:   Ko u dobra stara vremena!  :Grin:

----------


## katka22

ja sam čula da to pomaže samo kod zavaljene maternice...

----------


## Val

Riskiram da ispadnem bedak-ali Katka što je to zavaljena maternica???
Pitam iz razloga što je meni gin. rekao da je moja bliže leđima, ako se ne varam. Rekao je i da to ne bi trebao biti problem. E, sad jel to ovo moje ili nešto drugo???

----------


## odra

Val, mislim da je to upravo to, pa se u takvim slučajevima preporučuje i položaj iza...  :Embarassed:   :Grin:   (vrlo sam ovo diskretno izrekla!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  )

----------


## plavaa

Je, to je to.. Kada grlo maternice nije prema pubicnoj kosti nego je malo prema nazad, ma taj izraz _zavaljeno_ bas pase...   :Grin:  
Inace, to i ja imam.

----------


## npjaksic

A meni je uzak grlić.Ej Odra, vraže, imaš li i za mene koji položaj?Hi hi hi  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Jelka

Ej curke! Kao da sam nanjusila da biste mi vi mogle pomoci.

Naime, ja nemam dume kak mi "stoji" maternica. Da li ikakve veze s time ima cinjenica da me pri sexu u nekim polozajima prilicno boli? E sad, ne znam kak da vam opisem tu bol. Osjecam ju najvise zapravo s vanjske strane, u trbuhu, kojih 5-6 cm iznad "spolovila" :/ . Najmanje, zapravo uopce me ne boli samo kad smo u "misionarskom" polozaju.

Idemo iduci tjedan kod dr. Lucija pa cu njega pitati. Ali do tada, ima li ikoja od vas slicnih iskustava? Pomislila sam da bi to moglo biti povezano sa smjestajem grlica maternice, ili nesto tako. Slabo sam upoznata sa svime.

 :Kiss:

----------


## Kalypso

kao sto su neke vec rekle - i mene je MM primio za noge i tresao. Rikavali smo od smijeha. Cini se da je upravo svijeca pomogla jer smo prije toga (bez svijece) pokusavali skoro godinu dana.

----------


## plavaa

> Naime, ja nemam dume kak mi "stoji" maternica. Da li ikakve veze s time ima cinjenica da me pri sexu u nekim polozajima prilicno boli?


To ti treba ginekolog reci, ti ne  mozes odrediti sama.. A to za bol, i mene zaboli katkad, ovisi o polozaju i (pretpostavljam) dubini .. Onda promijenimo polozaj ili ja stisnem zube (nisam mazohisticki nastrojena, al me i boli i pase istovremeno   :Grin:  )... Ako kuzis kaj mislim   :Wink:

----------


## Jelka

> Onda promijenimo polozaj ili ja stisnem zube (nisam mazohisticki nastrojena, al me i boli i pase istovremeno   )... Ako kuzis kaj mislim   [/color]


Ma i ja sam ti takva.   :Wink:   Ali zadnjih nekoliko mjeseci je bol prilicno neugodna i neizdrzljiva. Ma pitat cu ja Lucija, valjda se to moze pregledati.

 :Kiss:

----------


## plavaa

> Ali zadnjih nekoliko mjeseci je bol prilicno neugodna i neizdrzljiva.


Ne znam, meni nikada nije bilo tako.. Samo ti  njega pitaj, ne moze skoditi..   :Kiss:

----------

Meni je doktor, takodjer,  rekao da imam "zavaljenu matericu" i preporucio da nakon odnosa podignem noge malko (dobro je i podmetnuti jastucic ispod guze  )

Srecno svim curama

----------


## odra

npjaksic, za tebe nemam posebni recept, osim: STO VISE, TO BOLJE!!!!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## npjaksic

Taman sam MM stavila u krevet slomljenog od posla,doslovce je četveronoške došao do tamo,a meni 13dc :?  :? .Jeli ono netko spominjao poštara?  :Embarassed:   :Grin:   :Razz:

----------


## odra

Hej, stani malo, jel se onaj zadnji smajlic belji ili mozda oblizuje???  :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## npjaksic

Oblizuje,oblizuje,sva sreća da je nedjelja,pa danas ne nose poštu  :Grin:  ,danas MM ima manje posla,pa ću ga zaskočiti na vratima,ipak je 14dc,mislim da je danas ovulacija što se vidi po mojoj raspoloženosti za akciju  :Wink:  .Kupila sam i novo rublje,nafrknuo je skroz na skroz.  :Laughing:   :Grin:

----------


## Vjera

Jučer mi je muž trebao ići na selo jer su njegovi trgali grožđe, ali meni je bio 13 dan ciklusa, pa je objasnio svojima, da može doći tek danas i to da se vrati do navečer "jer su ženi plodni dani"  :shock:  :Embarassed:   , pa mu je svekrva dala lovu da dođe ujutro busom, a mi smo sinoć koristili informacije i baš nam je bilo zabavno   :Wink: . Ako Bog da, pa se uhvati, imate svaka po bocu vina   :Laughing:

----------


## SNOOPY

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## odra

Bilježim se za vino!!!!  :Grin:   Nek bude plodna godina u svakom pogledu!!!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Minky

Odkad smo ja i MM pročitali ovo, koristimo se ovom tehnikom! I to mi on još štopa vrijeme (20-min) i usput me zabavlja! Nije loše  :Grin:  !!!!!!

----------


## npjaksic

Ej cure sve sam obavila! MM je jedva preživio,a da ne budem off topic
u stavu svijeće sam provela dobrih 15-ak min dok mi noge nisu utrnule.
MM je prebacio dekicu preko mojih nožica tako da je izgledalo kao da mi glava viri iz wigvama,a naša micica se pokušavala zavući unutra  :Laughing:  
Ma prava scena,ne bi je ni Fellini bolje smislio  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## odra

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Linea

i ja sam lezala sa nogama dignutim uz zid.. ali ni upola komicno kao kod vas. Sad ocekujem odgovor, da vidim koliko se to isplatilo   :Grin:

----------


## TIGY

*Curke, za krepat' ste ...   


Linea, očito se isplatilo !!!  
Još jednom čestitam i isprobati ću tvoj recept !!! ( He - he !!! )*

----------


## plavaa

Linea, CESTITAM!   :Heart:

----------


## la11

isprobano i pomaže,nakon godinu dana ostala sam napokon trudna :D

----------


## Jelka

la, jel to nesto frisko?!

----------


## wewa

La, a ja se ne usudjujem nista komentarisati na testovima :D
znaci, stvarno imas fantasticnu vijest za nas!

draga nasa najfriskija trudnice, zelim ti prekrasnu trudnocu i najljepsu bebu na svijetu - cestitam od srca!!!  :Love:

----------


## Minky

Volim isprobane recepte!!!
Linea- čestitam!!!

----------


## MIJA 32

Ja sam počela mjeriti bazalnu pa se sada sex ciljano (   :Embarassed:  ) i poslije oko sat vremena nogice u zrak  :Laughing:  
Još večeras radimo ciljano,a onda kad hoćemo i čekamo rezultate  :Laughing:  
Možda sam već trudna...da bar  :Heart:  
Meni je to ciljano totalna koma mislim opterećuje me psihički,a MMse ne buni...on se nikad ne buni kad je to u pitanju  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## MMasha

Posto imam "zavaljenu" matericu, kako doktor kaze, preporucio mi je da nakon odnosa pola sata drzim noge podignute (stav sveca  :D ). Upalilo je drugog meseca. 

Prvi mesec sam, po recima moje sestre koja je dugo pokusavala ostati trudna (i posle mnoooogo meseci truda sad ima svog sincica  :Love:  ) napravila uzasnu gresku - nakon tih pola sata sa podignutim nogama isla sam se tusirati. Naravno, vrucom vodom    :Embarassed:  ...  I tako, verovatno, one koji su ostali unistila toplotom...   :Embarassed:  

Drugi mesec sam poslusala sestru. Prvo pola sata noge u vis (nisam radila svecu, vec jastucic ispod guze i noge naslonjene na zid), a posle se samo sklupcam u krevet i tako zaspem. Ne znam da li je to recept, ali je upalilo.

Mija 32, nadam se da je uspelo i da ces uskoro na pregledu cuti malo srce kako kuca.

----------


## saška

Stav svijeće je izuzetno povoljan za organizam, jer pomaže čiščenje venske krvi iz donjeg dijela tijela i tako odmara srce. Ono naime ne mora trošiti puno energije za tjeranje te krvi natrag prema srcu. Zbog toga i kada zatrudnite nastavite svakodnevno raditi svijeću jer je posebno u trudnoći otežana cirkulacija. A jogini kažu (ja sam btw. instruktor yoge) da obrnuti položaji tijela dakle još i stoj na glavi i rukama posebno dobro djeluju na duhovni razvoj, ali da ne duljim, ako vam je teško raditi svijeću, radite polusvijeću. U svijeći rukama pridržavate tijelo na leđima, a u polusvijeći rukama pridržavate kukove - znači jednako uđete u položaj, ali tijelo ne podignete jako visoko nego ruke nose težinu tijela, a ne ramena. Ili (nadam se da me razumijete) guzica je bliže podu. U polusvijeći noge nisu podignute ravno u vis nego ih spustite (prema glavi - na tu stranu) tako da vam prave ugodnu protutežu. Nemojte se zadržavati u svijeći dulje nego vam je ugodno i ako vam je visok tlak isto oprez (uvažite signale koje vam šalje tijelo). I ako vam trnu noge možete ih u svijeći staviti kao za turski sjed, ili koljena spustiti, noge raširiti i spojiti stopala. Nadam se da ste bar nešto izvukle u ovoj opisnoj formi.

----------


## la11

da,friško,napokon.bila sam u utorak kod ginekologa i trudna sam 7 tj., :D

----------


## wewa

La, pa to je fantasticnooooooo!
zene, imamo novu trudnicu!

mogu misliti kako si presretna!  :Smile:  zelim ti divnu trudnocu, lak i brz porod i prekrasnu bebicu!   :Love:

----------


## emanuel

La, CESTITAM!!!!!
Sto si toliko tiha, ja bi od srece digla cijeli forum na noge!!!!!!
Uzivaj u trudnoci i mazi stomacic   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

La čeeessstttiiittaaammm :D 
Stvarno si tiha,ajde objavi to punim plućima da se cijeli forum trese  :Grin:

----------


## bianca9

> ja sam čula da pomaže i kupanje u vodi s morskom soli,puna kada vode,par šaka soli i tako svaki dan,neznam nisam još probala


to ti je dobro za prohodnost jajovoda. to je meni rekla jedna stara iskusna ginekologica. ako su ti jajovodi ok, onda ti to i ne treba. (doduše, ne može ni škodit!)

----------


## Metvica

kao što vidimo, koristilo joj je   :Smile:  

što se "zavaljenosti", odvaljenosti i ostaloga tiče, s nekoliko strana sam čula priču da neke žene imaju drugačiji položaj maternice, te da je za njih preporučljivo ležanje *na trbuhu*, ne na leđima - to su bile preporuke doktora i upalilo je
budući da položaj moje maternice nitko nije komentirao, ja nekad ležim na boku, kao, neko rješenje između  :? - s time što bi onda valjda trebalo znati koji je jajnik aktivan

----------


## Ineska

a ja mislila la11 opet trudna i skoro čestitala i onda vidjela da je onaj post iz 2005...  :Embarassed:

----------


## Indi

Kad sam prvi put ostala trudna bila sam na MM-u tako da ne znam koliko stav svijeće može pomoći, možda da kod žena sa zavaljenom maternicom  :?

----------


## Metvica

Pouka priče: "akcija" u što raznolikijim pozama!  :Wink:  
(Postojala je svojevremeno knjiga "Figure veneris u boji", tu se dalo štošta naučiti od akrobacija   :Laughing:  )

----------


## iva_777

I mi smo Janu dobili uz pomoć "svijeće". Nakon dva neuspijela ciklusa, treći put sam se čisto iz zafrkancije postavila u svijeću i evo uspjelo je.
E da i ja imam zavaljenu maternicu.

----------


## Sanja79

Ja sam zadnja 2 puta se dizala u svijecu, pa cemo vidjeti.

Zanima me (a ne znam da li to ovaj topic pokriva) da li se vama desava da nakon hopsanja curite (znate na sta mislim)? Pogotovo ako se smijem (cak i kad sam u svijeca polozaju)... 

Sorry ako zvucim glupo ali me to izludjuje. Onda uzmem toalet papir i obrisem se kako ne bi curilo okolo. Pa me zanima (a pretpostavljam da je tako) da li time umanjujem sanse za zacece?

----------


## Arijana

Spermići se odmah bace u akciju, a to iscuri sjemena tekućina, pa moraju i oni u nečemu plivat  :Grin:  

Navodno se svi "postroje" i krenu gdje treba odmah, pa nikakvo čekanje ni prekrižene noge nemaju smisla.

----------


## Sanja79

Da, bas sam neupucena...   :Embarassed:  
Hvala!

----------

Cure, ja sam sad potpuno zbunjena :? 
Meni je doktor rekao da imam zavaljenu maternicu, i da mi polozaj svijece samo otezava put??? On kaze da moram lezati na trbuhu!
I, sta sad da radim???

----------


## aries24

moja guzica je pretešla za svijeću   :Grin: 
nama je upalila poza kad klekneš i legneš i guzu u zrak

valjda zato noa sad stalno tako spava   :Grin:  

a ja imam ušće u maternicu polegnuto unatrag, štogod to bilo

----------


## Brunda

Imam zavaljanu maternicu i prije trudnoće mi je ginić rekao da legnem na trbuh. Uspjelo nam je odmah drugi mjesec. Sada radimo na isti način, ali  neuspješno već 2 mjeseca.

----------


## lola24

> Super savjeti!!!Sutra uskačem u kadu(voda+sol),namačem se,MM uskače kad se voda malo ohladi,ACTION,ispuštam vodu,pa dižem noge na bojler.Drage cure ako ovo upali patentiram izum.PUSA!


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  odlično!!!!

----------


## Sandrij2

*damjana (napisa):*



> Meni je doktor rekao da imam zavaljenu maternicu, i da mi polozaj svijece samo otezava put??? On kaze da moram lezati na trbuhu! 
> I, sta sad da radim???


Sad lezi na trbuhu!!!   :Laughing:  
I ja sam onaj jedini put kad sam zatrudnila (na žalost, završilo je spontanim) ležala na trbuhu (mislim cijelu noć, hehehe), iz istog razloga- zavaljena maternica. 
*brunda (napisa):*



> Imam zavaljanu maternicu i prije trudnoće mi je ginić rekao da legnem na trbuh. Uspjelo nam je odmah drugi mjesec. Sada radimo na isti način, ali neuspješno već 2 mjeseca.


Brundica, ne bii nestrpljiva. Dva su mjeseca TEK dva mjeseca. Znam da je tebi VEĆ, ali.... Ma, VEĆ ili TEK, nek onda bude tri mjeseca!!! :D

----------


## nana1973

E,meni doc nije ništa savjetovao,a imam zavaljenu maternicu i ja prije neko vrijeme pročitah da je dobar taj položaj svijeće. 
Ja taman počela prakticirati tu pozu  kad ono vi kažete da ˝svijeća˝ nije dobra. A taman mi postalo zanimljivo u tom položaju koji podsjeća na školske dane, kad ono curke pišu-mjenjaj pozu. Ma,bar mi je lako promijenit pozu.E,od večeras prakticiram ležanje na trbuhu.
Hvala na informaciji.

----------


## kuruza

> *damjana (napisa):*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Meni je doktor rekao da imam zavaljenu maternicu, i da mi polozaj svijece samo otezava put??? On kaze da moram lezati na trbuhu! 
> I, sta sad da radim???
> 			
> ...


Ja imam zavaljenu maternicu, a zatrudnila sam baš nakon te famozne "svijeće".   :Grin:  

Doduše, nisam se ja nešto posebno trudila, možda sam stajala u tom položaju pune dvije minute.   :Grin:  

Btw. *sandrij* drago mi je da si opet tu i dobro raspoložena.   :Smile:

----------


## pujica

ak nemre stetit, a nemre, zakaj ne probat...
ja danas jastuk pod guzu i noge u zrak na 10 minuta, MM se smijao ko lud...
a cim sam sisla s kreveta, curilo ko ludo van..
kaze MM: pa valjda imam ja kojeg spermica atletu da hopsa protiv sile teze   :Kiss:  
a bumo vidli...

----------

Ja sam dizala noge u zrak oko godinu dana, i tek onda mi je doktor rekao da lezim na trbuhu :/  E, sad vec LEZIM skoro pola godine i jos uvijek se nista ne desava...  :Crying or Very sad:  
Mislim da cu jos malo nastaviti lezati, u svakom slucaju je udobnije, pa ako Bog da, bice jednom i mala bebica...

----------


## @n@

Ja sam zatrudnila doslovno iz prvog pokušaja i ustvari jedino što sam napravila je ta svijeća. Ostala sam tako 10-tak minuta, ustala i pola toga mi je iscurilo.
Ali se svejedno nekaj primilo.  :D 

Sretno, cure! Od srca!

----------


## ula

Cure ja sam pitala gin. da li zbog lagano zavaljene maternice trebamo prakticirati neke posebne položaje, ona se samo nasmijala i rekla nikakve posebne. Tako da ne znam...

----------


## pujica

malo si procitaj cijelu ovu temu i potrazi u pretrazniku - kod zavaljene maternice preporuca se seks u "psecoj pozi" jer na taj nacin spermici lakse plivaju do maternice

----------


## ula

Pročitala sam, zato sam i pitala gin. ...

----------


## vlatka5

cure svježi plus na testu.
ja vam ležim na trbuhu ali se do ujutro ne ustajem.stavim zamotuljak wc papira da mi ne curi po nogama (fuj).
to sam vidjela kada je bila emisija o surogat majkama da žena uštrca si spermiće i ode spavati jer se najbolje prime.

----------


## Rene2

Znam ja neke koje su se na brzaka pokeksale na stojećki i ostale trudne, tako da vam sve ove poze niš ne znače.
Naravno da je najbolje ostati u krevetu, ja tako i radim.
Prije sam se poslje seksa odmah išla tuširati, a sad jednostavno ostanem spavati, i ujutro se tuširam.
I ništ mi ne curi van preko noći.
A zna mi curiti i drugi dan, znači da ipak nešto ostane unutra.

----------


## Pepe2

:Mad:   eto, mislim da mi je jos samo to ostalo isprobati...pocinjem vec sutra...

----------


## Leni

Probala i svijeću više puta i ne ide ni tako...

----------


## Pepina

Ja sam zatrudnila dosad 2 puta i oba sam puta radila svijeću..pa..nisam sigurna da je to pravi razlog,ali nikad se ne zna  :Wink:

----------


## pirica

a mnšta budemo dubile na glavi   :Smile:

----------


## pirica

mnšta =ništa   :Embarassed:

----------


## Leni

ma mislim da nema tu pravila..

----------


## gejsha

kontam da bi meni izasli na nos prije no sto bi se uhvatlo sto   :Smile:

----------


## Naomi

Da ozivim ovaj topic jednim pitanjem:

Kako se najbolje nakon odnosa prebaciti u svijecu? Ja se uvijek brinem da ako se pomicem neposredno nakon odnosa da cu poremetiti put spermija, tad kad mi je to najkriticnije...Dakle, kako najbolje u svijecu bez da ista iscuri?  Kako vi to radite i kako vam uspijeva?  :?

----------


## Jill

Ne pitaj...   :Laughing:  

Mene mm malo pridigne i pridržava dok mu ne dojadi a ja se onda održavam... najgore mi je kad on zaspi a ja počnem da gubim ravnotežu onako naopačke naherena...   :Laughing:  

tvrdim sveću je stoput lakše izvesti na tvrdoj podlozi, na podu, nego na krevetu

----------


## Naomi

Joj, sad me hvala panika  :shock:  ...probat cu prvi put ovaj mjesec, pa cemo vidjeti!  MM-u je bolje da se pripremi za akrobacije.   Nema mu vise spavanja nakon "keksa"!!

----------


## strangerica

Samo da dodam na ovo sve da ja radim svijecu vec jedno godinu dana a jos nista se ne desava  :Sad: 
ali posto mi imamo i masu drugih problemcica mozda je u tome problem. 
Ja mislm da ovaj polozaj uspijeva samo kod onih koji imaju savsrenu situaciju bar sto se tice osnovnih nalaza.
Sretno svima

----------


## nikolina29

Ne znam koliko je istine u rađenju svijeće, ali neke cure su rekle da je bitno i u kojem ti je položaju okrenuta maternica. Ako ti je zavaljena maternica, poslije keksa treba ležati na trbuhu :?  Svatko ima drugačiju teoriju :Smile:

----------


## saška

> Ne pitaj...   
> 
> Mene mm malo pridigne i pridržava dok mu ne dojadi a ja se onda održavam... najgore mi je kad on zaspi a ja počnem da gubim ravnotežu onako naopačke naherena...   
> 
> tvrdim sveću je stoput lakše izvesti na tvrdoj podlozi, na podu, nego na krevetu


  :Laughing:   Znači završiti posao na podu i u stav svijeće...

----------


## pujica

> Ne znam koliko je istine u rađenju svijeće, ali neke cure su rekle da je bitno i u kojem ti je položaju okrenuta maternica. Ako ti je zavaljena maternica, poslije keksa treba ležati na trbuhu :?  Svatko ima drugačiju teoriju


ovo je istina, stvarno ovisi kakav je polozaj maternice, sa zavaljenom maternicom se moze dovijeka dubit na glavi i nece pomoc

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Kao pokretacica ove teme, samo da napisem: nama je svijeca pomogla!   :Grin:  cek aut moj potpis!  :Heart:  
Istina, bila je to ko zna koja svijeca po redu, ali bas se jedna isplatila, jer bas smo ovu curicu cekali svih tih godina   :Heart:  
Svima koje cekate, da cekanje bude sto krace, zelim vam!

----------


## Scila

E sinoć sam krepala od smijeha, MM se poslije   :Preskace uze:   otisao tuširati a ja sam se postavila u svijeću, u jednom trenutku pocela sam se tresti a s time i moja guza( koja fina umanjenica) i stomak i odvalila sam se od smijeha  :Laughing:    :D  :Laughing:   :D   :Laughing:   :D 
 a može li položaj plug (stopala pored glave), jer je malo nezgodno održavati ravnotežu u svijeći  na krevetu :?     :Razz:

----------


## Naomi

E cure da vas pitam: koliko dugo je pozeljno ostati u svijeci i da li je OK osnloniti se na zid?

----------


## Charlie

*Naomi*, mislim da ne treba predugo, možda 5-10tak minuta. Najvažniji faktor kod putovanja spermića je brzina kojom su izbačeni, a jedan doktor mi je rekao da su oni za minutu-dvije već u jajovodu. Ne znam je li to istina i sigurno ovisi o tome koliko su brzi, žilavi i da li se kreću pravocrtno. U svakom slučaju mislim da nema potrebe dubiti na glavi predugo. Nakon toga možeš još malo odležati, ali ne treba brinuti zbog onog što iscuri nakon ustajanja jer su plivači već otplivali dalje (ostaje sjemena tekućina). Tako ja na to gledam ali konkretnih dokaza nemam, osim onoga što sam pokupila na forumu i od doktora.

----------


## Naomi

Thanks, Charlie.  Ajde, da probam jos i to    :Joggler:

----------


## Ria

Mi smo ostali trudni iz prvog pokušaja, no sjećam se da sam na kraju i ja digla noge u stav svijeće i umirali smo od smijeha. Nama je to bila turbo šala jer smo to čuli negdj epar dana prije, no eto, možda nam je baš to i pomoglo.

----------


## nikolina29

Ja još uvijek mislim da beba dođe kad ona hoće, dizali mi noge ili ne  :Smile:

----------


## pirica

> Ja još uvijek mislim da beba dođe kad ona hoće, dizali mi noge ili ne


potpisujem

----------


## wewa

ja bih to ovako: ako beba nece da dodje, mozete se sexati i u bezvazdusnom prostoru, nece pa nece   :Laughing:

----------


## Ginger

wewa   :Laughing:  pogotovo s našim spermiogramima!

----------


## wewa

> wewa   pogotovo s našim spermiogramima!


e da...   :Rolling Eyes:  
ud'ri brigu na veselje - ima ICSI  :Wink:

----------


## Naomi

Eh, eh...    :Mad:   Od mog plana za svijecu poslije keksa, nista, bas nista.  Tako sam bila umorna da nisam ni noge mogla dignuti (bilo je rano ujutro).  Joj, najbolje da me MM pokusa prebaciti s kreveta na pod i da mi pri "padu" uhvati noge... Ali je i on zahrkao poslije domace zadace, pa nis od svega...

----------


## ici

> Eh, eh...     Od mog plana za svijecu poslije keksa, nista, bas nista.  Tako sam bila umorna da nisam ni noge mogla dignuti (bilo je rano ujutro).  Joj, najbolje da me MM pokusa prebaciti s kreveta na pod i da mi pri "padu" uhvati noge... Ali je i on zahrkao poslije domace zadace, pa nis od svega...


Ah da i mi smo zadnji put pokušali sa svijećom(bilo bi pravo čudo s obzirom na dg MM)sami smo se sebi smijali  :Laughing:

----------


## Naomi

Eto ici, to je tajna svijece! Vjerojatno nam nece pomoci da zatrudnimo, ali se barem smijemo, a to uopce nije lose...  :Laughing:  
Danas mozda pokusamo ponovno.   :Razz:

----------


## Jim

Cure,da li vam iscuri sprema nakon odnosa?Meni uvijek iscuri,čim se malo napnem i to velika količina!

----------


## nikolina29

> Cure,da li vam iscuri sprema nakon odnosa?Meni uvijek iscuri,čim se malo napnem i to velika količina!


gore iznad u postu je charlie napisala nešto vezano za to pa si možeš pročitati. u svakom slučaju, mislim da se ne moraš brinuti, to što iscuri je sjemena tekućina.

----------


## Naomi

Bok cure, ovaj ciklus pokusavamo svijecu nakon svakog odnosa. Stvarno je tesko, moram priznati, i uzasno nespretno na krevetu. Ali kao sto je rekla ici, situacija je vrlo smijesna, a smijeh vjerujem da samo moze pomoci "deckima" da sto dublje odu...   :Grin:  

Mislim da je Nikolina29 u pravu, da iscuri sjemena tekucina, a "decki" otplivaju prema gore. Tako bi barem trebalo biti. Drzite fige da sve te zive svijece imaju nekog pozitivnog rezultata!

----------


## Lu Lu

meni se ta ideja cini toliko smjesnom da je ne mogu ni pokusati... bila sam rekla da hocu ali sam se predomoslila jer se osijecam glupo. nakon hopsanja jednostavno ostanem malo lezati (pogotovo ako je vrijeme za spavanje) i iscuri mi samo malo tekucine i to odmah...

----------


## Naomi

Ja sam ovaj mjesec pokusavala i na kraju sam zavrsila na nekoj polu svijeci. MM mi drzi noge na ramenima, ja stavim straznjicu na njegova koljena, ispod jastuk i to je to. Sve ostalo je pretesko i prenaporno nakon hopsanja! Slazem se da kad beba hoce onda mozes zatrudnjeti i da se odmah dignes i otusiras, a kad nece, onda ni svijeca ne pomaze...medjutim, kako je moja maternica u AVF, ali nagnuta vise prema kraljeznici, rekla sam sama sebi, ajde da i to probam...

----------


## luni

Ja to radim već godinu dana   :Laughing:  i stvarno ne znam kako mi već nije dojadilo. Ja samo stavim jastuk ispod guze i noge naslonim na zid, ali izdržim 10 min u vrh glave i ne mogu više. Noge mi počnu trniti.

----------


## Naomi

Evo da izvjestim: Nakon 10 dana hopsanja   :Embarassed:   i prakticiranja nekakve kakve-takve (vrlo nespretne i smijesne) svijece, dogodilo se apsolutno....nista.   :Evil or Very Mad:   Nastavit cu ja i dalje, ali nekako sam se nadala da bi mi svijeca mozda mogla pomoci s obzirom na maternicu koja mi je u AVF, ali polegnuta dosta prema kicmi...  :?

----------


## Optimisticna

Pozdrav!!!
Meni je za svijeću potvrdila ginekologica, tj. preporučila da prakticiram. Odmah poslje odnosa noge na zid.  Ko fol "odmaram".   :Laughing:   Tako negdje 10 minuta nije potrebno više. I po mogučnosti ne se odmah ići tuširati a kamoli kupati.

----------


## prva

iskreno ja sam umirala kad mi je do D predložio...mislim na noge u zraku.
Još sam i iskomentirala kako je to uobičajeno nakon sexa  :Laughing:  
ali, sad bome nakon svih ovih iskustava bacam se na gimnastiku i ako treba dubit ću na glavi!!!!
A i D ću natjerati da mi trese noge   :Laughing:  
pa se javim za koji tjedan
Inače dva ciklusa pokušavamo i ništa...iako mislim da sam jednom čak i držala moge na zidu...ali nisam baš puno vjerovala u to...ali sada akcija + sport
I nadam se popraviti statistiku za stav svijeće...

----------


## Lucija Ellen

prva, zbunila si me avatarom.

a stav svijece pomaze, nije mit.

svima puno pozitivnih testova zelim   :Grin:

----------


## prva

> prva, zbunila si me avatarom.


to je samo sunce...  :Kiss:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

ma znam, ali sun ima taj avatar. pa zato. sori na OT.

----------


## prva

> ma znam, ali sun ima taj avatar. pa zato. sori na OT.


stvarno nisam znala...
još se ne mičem s ovih postova prije začeća pa valjda nisam naletila na sun.
 :Smile:

----------


## Sun

ajoj prva mene si stiltala skroz!

----------


## leonisa

> prva, zbunila si me avatarom.
> 
> a stav svijece pomaze, nije mit.
> 
> svima puno pozitivnih testova zelim


isuse, stiltala sam se! ono, muz D. Sun pokusava vec 2 ciklusa....uf....

svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> ajoj prva mene si stiltala skroz!


  :Laughing:  
ti bar znas da to nisi pisala, ja sam nekoliko puta citala zadnjih nekoliko postova  :Laughing:  

ajd, prva ima malko veci avatar sunca  :Smile:

----------


## prva

> ajoj prva mene si stiltala skroz!


razlika je minimalna...
...i ja sam se zbunila sad kad sam vidjela!!!:? 

kad stignem potražit ću novi motiv...ti ipak imaš i ime *sun*

----------


## Sun

i već preko 4 godine ovaj avatar   :Smile:  

znam da za avatar nema nekih pravila, svatko si može odabrati koji želi, ali ipak kad si dugo na forumu, nekako se s njim stopiš i više niti ne gledaš nick, čim ugledaš avatar znaš tko piše...

hvala ti na razumjevanju   :Love:

----------


## Sun

i sretno sa svijećom!
želim ti da zatrudniš u roku keks  :Smile:

----------


## Asunta

Lijep pozdrav svima. Ovdje sam nova i ovo je moj prvi post. Čitam vas dugo, a i ovu temu. Cure drage, šta mi sve nećemo napraviti za bebača.   :Smile:  

Moram vam reći da MM i ja pokušavamo već 3 mjeseca napraviti jednog bebača (naše prvo malo zlato), ali za sada ništa.  :Sad:  A probali smo i svijeću. Stvarno je presmiješna. Hmmm, ništa, nastavljamo dalje. 

Pozdrav svima.   :Bye:

----------


## michranj

...stav svijeća zašto mi to zvuči poznato,mi prakticiramo to već 2. mjeseca, pa ćemo za koji dan vidit rezultat, nadam se da će zločesta teta ovaj put zakucati na druga vrata  :/ , ovaj put je nešto drugačije nego prošli, nemam klasične simptome PMS-a, nisu li skužili ovaj put maleni što im je raditi!!!!

pitam li se pitam, triba li možda više dignuti noge...?????  :Kiss:

----------


## Indi

Vjerujem da može pomoći, no isto tako vjerujem da kad se ima dogoditi, dogodit će se jer....nam je isto trebalo vremena... i tu i tamo sam pokušala s time, no....na kraju taj put kad sam ostala trudna, sjećam se da sam se isti tren digla i krenula se otuširati, tako da  je "sve" iz mene odmah iscurilo, no, ostao taj jedan, ali vrijedan  :Grin:

----------


## michranj

> Vjerujem da može pomoći, no isto tako vjerujem da kad se ima dogoditi, dogodit će se jer....nam je isto trebalo vremena... i tu i tamo sam pokušala s time, no....na kraju taj put kad sam ostala trudna, sjećam se da sam se isti tren digla i krenula se otuširati, tako da  je "sve" iz mene odmah iscurilo, no, ostao taj jedan, ali vrijedan


potpisujem, no budući da smo još friški u tome, ispipavamo teren. naravno, beba zna kada treba doći i zašto baš tada, e kad bi bilo po našem odabiru trenutka   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Indi

> ....no isto tako vjerujem da kad se ima dogoditi, dogodit će se...


...osim, ako ne pokušavate doista duže vremena, onda treba ići tražiti odgovor kod dr.-a i polako krenuti s pretragama...  :Love:

----------


## točkalica

baš sam maloprije čitala da sve te motode nemaju previše utjecaja, da čak i ako se dignemo odmah možemo ostat trduni što vidimo iz ovog posta gore,  a da je najbolej ustvari leć mirno 20-30 minuta i pustit da se događa. 
ipak kad naši muškarci to ispale valjda im ne treba još i "svijeća"   :Laughing:  , mogli bi nam se muški uvrijedit što ne vjerujemo njihovim plivačima !!!  :Razz:

----------


## michranj

> Indi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ....no isto tako vjerujem da kad se ima dogoditi, dogodit će se...
> 
> 
> ...osim, ako ne pokušavate doista duže vremena, onda treba ići tražiti odgovor kod dr.-a i polako krenuti s pretragama...



za sada smo u pokušajima, tek smo počeli...ovo nam je drugi ciklus, toplo se nadam da ćemo i uspjeti, ako ne bože moj...i doktor je spas, ako treba...za sad smo još na svijećama i raznoraznim okretajima-...odgovor za ovaj dio priče će stići za koji dan 8)

----------


## pujica

ovisi u kojem vam je polozaju maternica - ako je zavaljena onda svijeca ne pomaze, mozete dubit do besvijesti, procitajte cijeli topic pa ce bit jasnije

----------


## michranj

> ovisi u kojem vam je polozaju maternica - ako je zavaljena onda svijeca ne pomaze, mozete dubit do besvijesti, procitajte cijeli topic pa ce bit jasnije



uff koliko sam već puta proćitala  :Kiss:  , ovo nam je usputna djelatnost, bilo je svakavih aktivnosti okretanja pa čak i spavanja nakon akcije....sve 5  :Saint:

----------


## prva

> i sretno sa svijećom!
> želim ti da zatrudniš u roku keks


uh...hvala, ali nisam nažalost zatrudnila.
Iako me vrat bolio od silnih akrobacija.

Nema frke za avtar...a i mislim da meni sportski bike bolje pristaje.

 :Smile:

----------


## Eva Maria

evo i mi smo počeli prakticirat ovu gimnastiku  :Grin:  
stavim noge na zid ispod jastuk i čekam nekih deset minuta. onda se ultra polako okrenem leći i u tom položaju (na leđima) spavam. 
hm.. vidjet ćemo kakav će bit rezultat... ovo još nismo probali. pa...
nije to prava svijeća al nemogu nikako na krevetu, sva se izvitoperim  :Laughing:  
najradije bi se i keksala u tom položaju al nisam još smislila način  :Laughing:  ne usudim se ni predlagat MM-u ekstreme  :Laughing:  samo da ni kaplica ne izađe van!!

----------


## uskoromama

Mi smo napravili bebača u prvom ciklusu u kojem smo krenuli u akciju; ja sam svaki put tog mjeseca poslje sxa, prije nego što  je bilo što iscurilo van radila svijeću i ostala tako 5 minuta...
naravno da nikad neću znati bi li nam otprve uspjelo bez svijeće, ali evo.... za desetak dana stiže nam rezultat mojih akrobacija krajem prošle godine... dakle, svijeća ipak nije za odbaciti  :Naklon:   :Laughing:

----------


## vikki

Ja sam zatrudnila (dva puta) nakon što sam prestala prakticirati položaj svijeće (možda ima veze sa zavaljenom maternicom  :/ ).

----------


## koka1978

Pozdrav, cure!
Evo me prvi put k vama, budući da nas muče isti problemi   :Sad:  
Naime, imam jedno dijete i već  2 godine pokušavam začeti još jedno, ali neće pa neće  :? 
Konačno nedavno odradili spermiogram - odličan, briseve - E.coli (ali ništa strašno, međutim dao mi dr. terapiju pošto planiram/želim trudnoću). E sad, i on je meni rekao da moram nakon odnosa staviti jastuk ispod zdjelice i dignuti noge, zato što mi je vrat maternice skroz sprijeda i da mi vjerojatno sve iscuri, nema drugog medicinskog razloga zašto još nisam trudna??????

----------


## točkalica

hehe, baš mu je razlog hahah......pridruži nam se na odbrojavanju trenutno od Sandre, tamo ti je prometnije, a možeš s nama i na listu !!!


dobrodošla!!

----------


## vikki

*koka*, može biti puno medicinskih razloga, počevši od hormona (bezazlenih, no otežavaju začeće), mislim, kako može tako na pamet reći da nema drugog razloga...

----------


## slavonka2

Ja sam prije ljeta svratila na vašu temu svijeće poslije hopsanja  :Grin:  

i samo da se zna da smo MM i ja imali najbolje more u životu....

Svake noći se iz naše sobe orio smijeh....  :Embarassed:  

a da li je dobitno....vidjet ćemo za koji dan...,.  :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## slavonka2

Samo da se zna KOMBINACIJA JE DOBITNA....

TRUDNI SMO!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## točkalica

*CESTITAM*

----------


## vikki

> Samo da se zna KOMBINACIJA JE DOBITNA....
> 
> TRUDNI SMO!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D


Čestitam, slavonka!!!  :D   :Heart:   :D

----------


## vikki

> Samo da se zna KOMBINACIJA JE DOBITNA....
> 
> TRUDNI SMO!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D


Čestitam, slavonka!!!  :D   :Heart:   :D

----------


## paid

je li usuglašeno onda da se sa zavaljanom maternicom, treba ležati na trbuhu, a ne u stav svijeće?

----------


## principesa

ja mislim da jeste! zavaljene maternice na trbuh!

inaće...i ja sam dizala noge  :Razz:  neznam jel pomoglo...heehheeh....umirala sam od smijeha

----------


## paid

ok.probat ću :Smile:

----------


## bunny

Radimo na bebi od 7 mjeseca prošle godine. Isto imam zavaljenu maternicu i zbunjivalo me da li trebam na trbuh ili noge u zrak. 9 mj. sam ležala na trbuhu poslije hmmm... , a onda mi je gin rekla da nakon odnosa podignem zdjelicu i upalilo je, iako je nažalost bila biokemijska trudnoća, ali ipak je došlo do začeća. Sutra idem kod druge gin pa ću baš nju pitati koji položaj ona preporuča. Možda nije ni svaka maternica jednako zavaljena.... 
U svakom slučaju znam da se preporuča ležati još 20-ak min nakon odnosa i ne se ići odmah kupati.
Javit ću vam nova saznanja sutra!

----------


## bunny

Iskreno, čini mi se da sam ispala malo glupa s pitanjem o položaju za zavaljenu maternicu. Gin je tvrdila da su to sve besmislice i da je ta maternica kao i svaka druga i da nema nikakvog utjecaja na zacece.... Mozda da probamo hopsati svaki dan u plodnim danima, pa parnima legnemo na trbuh, a neparnima noge u vis :D

----------


## Eva Maria

ja redovito gimnasticiram poslije keksa... 
noge u vis.. tj, guza pod jastuk noge na zid.. i mirno ležanje u krevetu..
nemogu točno potvrdit ali mislim da nam je to pomoglo da ostanem t. to smo zadnji mjesec isprobavali i eto plusića.. al eto.. završilo kak je završilo :Sad: 

*uglavnom,
ne prepuštam više ništa slučaju 
 NOGE U VIS 
*

----------


## Kajo

ja sam isto prije nego sam prvi put ostala trudna i valjda je pomoglo, trebalo nam je 2 mjeseca ali nismo pazili kad je O ni ništa
vidjet ćemo sad ako ovaj mjesec nisam trudna, morat ću opet početi prekticirati gimnastiku :D

----------


## EvaMONA

Oba puta upalilo, 1 x treći mj. od kad smo baš "radili" na bebi, a 2x odmah prvi mj. Recept, od zadnjeg dana menstr. pa dok izdržimo seks svaki 2 dan i uvijek noge i guza u zrak dok se ne ukočim. Kad mi netko kaže, pokušavamo zatrudniti, ne znam što to točno ljudima znači, da li da aktivno uživaju u tome ili da su se samo prestali štititi. Za nas je to značilo da smo se aktivno posvetili svom cilju da ne propustimo slučajno ovulaciju, pa što se mora nije teško :Laughing: .

----------


## lady.x

Ja prvi put primenila, ali khm, ...posle toga kad sam ustala, opet je deo tecnosti izasao... jel to mora cak i tad? Ne znam koliko dugo bi ova gimnastika trebalo da traje, ali koja crna pola sata?! Meni nestalo krvi u nogama i utrnule za 5 minuta... 
Joj, a md da mi ne bi bilo dosadno legao pored mene pa i on digao noge u vis, lezali smo tako kao dva ludaka i iskidali se od smeha... :Laughing:  :Laughing:   Sad tek razumem kad muskarci kazu da su se i oni namucili da dobiju dete  :Laughing:

----------


## Eva Maria

> Ja prvi put primenila, ali khm, ...posle toga kad sam ustala, opet je deo tecnosti izasao... jel to mora cak i tad? Ne znam koliko dugo bi ova gimnastika trebalo da traje, ali koja crna pola sata?! Meni nestalo krvi u nogama i utrnule za 5 minuta... 
> Joj, a md da mi ne bi bilo dosadno legao pored mene pa i on digao noge u vis, lezali smo tako kao dva ludaka i iskidali se od smeha...  Sad tek razumem kad muskarci kazu da su se i oni namucili da dobiju dete


 :Laughing:  hihihi baš si me nasmijala  :Grin: 
probaj samo neka ti guza bude na povišenom (na jastuku) ili neka ti TM krži noge i usput masira!!!
ili ih probaj spustit prema glavi  :Laughing: 
ajme, šta sam ja sve izvodila...
jadna moja kralježnica.

inače, meni je uvijek ujutro malo iscurilo kad sam išla u wc.. nekada i kad sam legla normalno, al većinom ujutro..
sve sam usisala :Laughing:

----------


## Eva Maria

krži=drži (ah, moja brzopletost)  :Embarassed:

----------


## CUUuu

Cure, ja sam dizala noge i stavljala jastuk. Onda je došao 20.dc  i kako lh trakice još ništa nisu pokazale,i zaključila sam da imam anovulatoran ciklus i da više nema šanse - onda smo dragi i ja navalili da se malo izlječimo od seksa sa zadatkom, čisto za svoj gušt, nismo uzimali ni jastuk ni ništa i uplailo!!!

----------


## robin hood

čestitam!!!  i pohvale za dojenje

----------


## Hannybanny

Mi se trudimo vec 5 godina, nakon spontanog_blighted ovum..imam 27 god. Mm spermiogram uredan,samnom sve ok..probala jednom sa klomifenima -folikulometrija..nista.. Ne seksamo se cesto zadnjih 2 godine, kao da smo odustali od bebe.. Ali ja nisam. I zelim dijete jako. Vec sam toliko u depresiji da me strah.. Uglavnom plodni dani su mi kao poceli, a mi smo vodili ljubav 1.dan pl. Dana i 3 . Dan pl. Dana, s tim da sam ja digla noge u svijecu prvi put u 5 godina.. Imam neki osjecaj , neznam.. Molim Boga da nam da blagoslov i da zatrudnim.. Sto vi mislite?Ajmo SVIJECAAA!  :Smile:

----------


## ivekica

Ja sam jedan jedini put stavila noge u svijeću i eto rezultat  :Smile: 
Držim ti fige!!!

----------


## arlena

he he ja sam čista suprotnost  :Smile:  nema valjda tog "polozaja" koji nismo isprobali za vrijeme i nakon pa nikad ništa  :Laughing:  lezanje na ležima s jastukom , svijeća , noge na zidu, mirovanje ... tri transfera ... ništa 
i nakon pet godina , ostala sam trudna kad sam se najmanje čuvala , nit sam pazila na  plodne dane , nit sam mirovala nakon odnosa , a bome se nemožemo ni sjetit kad smo se pos...  :Laughing:  valjda ono usput u pauzi i teraj dalje!! šta ti je život! kod nas je upalilo ono "kad se najmanje nadaš" , al mi smo valjda neka krajnost jer je sve dugo bilo ok i kod mene i kod mm jedino se nisu htjeli nikad do tad spojit sami. 
a ovo što kažeš da se rijeđe , pa dođu i takvi periodi u životu , samo nemoj da potraju predugo. kad skužiš da nemožeš napravit bebu na taj način, kao da se opustiš i sex ne bude više "pravljenje bebe" već baš sex , ono što je bio na početku  :psiholog: 

ali tebi možda baš svijeća donese srećicu   :fige:

----------


## zadarmamica

I ja sam digla noge u zrak i naslonila na zid.mm je rekao da sam luda...ali evo tu je trudnoca  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

> he he ja sam čista suprotnost  nema valjda tog "polozaja" koji nismo isprobali za vrijeme i nakon pa nikad ništa  lezanje na ležima s jastukom , svijeća , noge na zidu, mirovanje ...


također... al dobro sad nakon svega toga prozivljenog shvacam da nije polozaj kriv, nego moji jajnici koji ne ovuliraju, tako da nam ne bi pomoglo ni da me mm zavezo za luster naopacke  :Laughing:

----------


## Hannybanny

Eej cure evo javljam se.. Jos imam 8dana do menstruacije..uglavnom 2 sexa sa dizanjem nogu a ja imam kao neke simptome trudnoce POMAGAJTEEE  :Wink:  vec me 4-5dana bole grudi na pritisak, nije pms, preranooo!!tek mi sad treba nastupit pms za dan dva! 2 dana nisam mogla od bolova dolje >grčevi zatezanje , i evo sad prestalo , nisam imala stolicu 4 dana , ja nemam pojma sto se dogadja i 2 put mi se malo zamantalo na stotinku sekunde, kao da sam izgubila tlo pod nogama...jedem najnormalnije.. Imam neki osjecaj da sam JA NAKON 5 GODINA ZATRUDNILA?!?! Nitko sretniji nebi bio od mene..sto vi mislite, molim vas dajte mi misljenje :Kiss:

----------


## Petticoat

Ja sam prije tri godine samo legla, pa sta bude i primilo se odmah, a sada vec godinu dana pokusavamo i nista, s tim da su noge stav svijeca, i sve nekako mislim od iduceg mjeseca cu samo lec i bas me briga ali mislim da imam neku odgovornost da im pomognem  :Laughing:  bas tad kad sam odlucila da vise necu :Undecided:  :Undecided:

----------

